# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة رواية نشيد ( طلع البدر علينا ) ؟

## ابو عبد الملك الجهني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وآل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد .
إنه لا يخفى على كل مطالع لكتب التاريخ السير انها تجمع الصحيح والسقيم والغث والسمين .
فيجب علينا الاحتياط وتقليب النظر واختيار الكتب التي تميز ما بين سقيم الروايات وصحيحها . 
 قال الإمام القحطاني - رحمه الله - : 
لا تقبلن من التوارخ كلما ***جمع الرواة وخط كل بنان

وقال الشيخ العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ - رحمه الله - :
الغالب على الأخباريين والسيريين عدم الاعتناء بالروايات، وفي ذلك يقول الحافظ العراقي في "ألفية السيرة":   وليعلم الطالب أن السيرا **** تجمع ما صح وما قد أنكرا
(مجموع الفتاوى 5/37)
وقال العلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي - رحمه الله - : [ على أن حاجة التاريخ إلى معرفة أحوال ناقلي الوقائع التاريخية أشد من حاجة الحديث إلى ذلك ؛ فإن الكذب والتساهل في التاريخ أكثر ] .(علم الرجال وأهميته 24)

ان من ابرز وقائع السيرة النبوية هجرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من مكة الى المدينة . 
ومن الروايات المشهورة جدا فيها استقبال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنشيد ( طلع البدر علينا ) فما صحت هذه الرواية؟  :

ذكر الامام الالباني رحمه الله تعالى في  سلسله الاحاديث الضعيفه والموضوعه الجزء 2 رقم 598 :
- " لما قدم المدينة جعل النساء والصبيان والولائد يقلن :
طلع البدر علينا      من ثنيات الوداع
وجب الشكر علينا     ما دعا لله داع " .
ضعيف .رواه أبو الحسن الخلعي في " الفوائد " ( 59/ 2 ) وكذا البيهقي في " دلائل النبوة " 
( 2/ 233 - ط ) عن الفضل بن الحباب قال : سمعت عبد الله بن محمد بن عائشة يقول فذكره . 
وهذا إسناد ضعيف رجاله ثقات ، لكنه معضل سقط من إسناده ثلاثة رواة أو أكثر ، فإن 
ابن عائشة هذا من شيوخ أحمد وقد أرسله . وبذلك أعله الحافظ العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " ( 2 / 244 ) . 
ثم قال البيهقي كما في تاريخ ابن كثير ( 5 / 23 ) : 
" وهذا يذكره علماؤنا عند مقدمه المدينة من مكة لا أنه لما قدم المدينة من ثنيات الوداع عند مقدمه من تبوك " . 
 ولكن رده المحقق ابن القيم فقال :
في " الزاد " ( 3 / 13 ) : وهو وهم ظاهر لأن " ثنيات الوداع " إنما هي ناحية الشام لا يراها القادم من مكة إلى المدينة ولا يمر بها إلا إذا توجه إلى الشام " .
ومع هذا فلا يزال الناس يرون خلاف هذا التحقيق ، على أن القصة برمتها غير ثابتة كما رأيت !
( تنبيه ) : أورد الغزالي هذه القصة بزيادة : " بالدف والألحان " ولا أصل لها كما أشار لذلك الحافظ العراقي بقوله : 
" وليس فيه ذكر للدف والألحان " . 
يقول الدكتور انيس بن احمد ( قال شيخنا اكرم العمري حفظه الله " اما تلك الروايات التي تفيد استقباله بنشيد - طلع البدر علينا من ثنيات الوداع - فلم ترد بها رواية صحيحة " 
ومع ضعف سند الحديث نجد كثيرا من الائمة يذكرونه ولا ينكرونه , منهم ابن حبان , وابن عبدالبر , وابن القيم , وابن كثير , والسمهودي , والصالحي , والمراغي ...) ا.هـ
وقد اشار الى ذلك الالباني رحمه الله في تحريم آلات الطرب فقال :( وان من الغرائب حقا ان يسوقها ابن الجوزي في "تلبيس ابليس " مساق المسلمات وكذا ابن القيم في "المسألة" 
و"الزاد " ولم يعلق عليه بشيء محققا طبعة المؤسسة منه شأنهما في اكثر الكتاب !) ا.هـ

وقد رويت زيادة في هذا الحديث لا أصل لها كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى (ج18-ص377) : 
( هزوا كرابيلكم - أي غرابيلكم - بارك الله فيكم ) !!
قال : ( أما ضرب النسوة بالدفوف في الأفراح ، فقد كان معروفاً على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، وأما قوله : هزوا كرابيلكم بارك الله فيكم : فهذا لا يعرف ) 0

ثم يقول الدكتور انيس ( وفيما يلي اهم روايات ذلك الحدث الكبير مما وقفت عليه , مما لعله يقرب شيئا من وصف استقبال الانصار رضي الله عنهم لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للقاريء الكريم :
 عن ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه قال : قدمنا المدينة ليلا , فتنازعوا ايهم ينزل عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :" انزل على بني النجار , اخوال عبد المطلب اكرمهم بذلك " 
فصعد الرجال والنساء فوق البيوت , وتفرق الغلمان والخدم في الطريق ينادون : يا محمد يا رسول الله , يا محمد يا يارسول الله " رواه البخاري ومسلم  ) ا.هـ

قال الشيخ الامام الألباني - رحمه الله : 
و قد يظن بعضهم أن كل ما يروى في كتب التاريخ و السيرة ، أن ذلك صار جزءا لا يتجزأ من التاريخ الإسلامي، لا يجوز إنكار شيء منه ! و هذا جهل فاضح ، و تنكر بالغ للتاريخ الإسلامي الرائع ، الذي يتميز عن تواريخ الأمم الأخرى بأنه هو وحده الذي يملك الوسيلة العلمية لتمييز ما صح منه مما لم يصح ، و هي نفس الوسيلة التي يميز بها الحديث
الصحيح من الضعيف ، ألا و هو الإسناد الذي قال فيه بعض السلف : لولا الإسناد لقال من شاء ما شاء . انتهى كلامه رحمه الله ( السلسلة الصحيحة )وللنظر في روايات هذا النشيد انظر (حديث " طلع البدر علينا " دراسة حديثية للخبر والنشيد ) للدكتور انيس بن حمد الاندنوسي عضو هيئة التدريس في الجامعة الاسلامية .( المرفق )
والله اعلم , وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

تحقيق قصة طلع البدر علينا 



لقد اشتهرت هذه القصه بين أولادنا فى الأزهر حيث يدرسها آلاف الطلاب كل عام فى مقرر السيره النبويه للصفوف الثلاثه فى المرحله الإعداديه حيث جائت القصه فى ( ص 81) من الكتاب وفيها (( ثم غادر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قباء واتجه حيث كان الاوس والخزرج وهم الأنصار يحيطون به عن يمين ويسار وقد تقلدوا سيوفهم وامتلأت نفوسهم بالبشر والسرور فكانت لحظات خالده فى تاريخ المدينه وكان يوما عظيما فى تاريخ الإسلام وخرج النساء الصبيان فى جو من النشوة والفرح يرددون هذا النشيد الجميل:
طلــع البـدر علينـا ---------- من ثنيات الوداع 
وجب الشكر علينا ----------- مــا دعــا لله داع
أيها المبعوث فينـا --------- جئت بالأمر المطاع

وأوردها المباركفورى فى كتابه " الرحيق المختوم" ( ص 177) تحت عنوان " الدخول فى المدينه " حيث قال المباركفورى : " وكان يوما تاريخيا أغر فقد كانت البيوت والسكك ترتج بأصوات التحميد والتقديس وكانت بنات الأنصار تتغنى بهذه الأبيات فرحا وسروراً "00ثم ذكر الابيات0


أولا: 
التخريج:
أخرجه البيهقى فى الدلائل (2/506) قال :
أخبرنا ابو بكر الإسماعيلي قال سمعت أبا خليفه يقول: سمعت ابن عائشه يقول: لما قدم عليه السلام المدينه جعل النساء والصبيان يقلن 0000فذكره0
وقد أورد الحافظ ابن كثير فى " البدايه والنهايه "(3/238) عن البيهقى بهذا السند0
وسكت عنه0

ثانيا:
التحقيق:

هذا الحديث الذى جاءت به هذه القصه ليس صحيحا لوجود سقط عظيم فى الاسناد فابن عائشه هذا الذى يتحدث عن دخول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينه ليس صحابيا حتى يروى ما حدث عند دخول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينه وهو ليس بتابعى أيضا ولا حتى بتابع التابعين فهو من الاخذين عن تبع الاتباع ولم يلق التابعين0

البرهان:

ابن عائشه أورده الحافظ ابن حجر فى "التقريب "( 2/515 ) باب : من نسب إلى أبيه أو جده أو أمه ونحو ذلك 0
قال : " ابن عائشه هو: عبيد الله بن محمد بن حفص"

· قلت : لقد حدث تصحيف فى اسم ابن عائشه عند الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله فى " الضعيفه" ( 2/63 ) ( ح598) حيث أورد الاسم : عبد الله بن محمد ابن عائشه , والصواب هو : عبيد الله بن محمد ابن عائشه, يؤكد ذلك أيضا الإمام المزى فى " تهذيب الكمال " ( 12/261 ) ترجمة(4262) حيث قال : " عبيد الله بن محمد بن حفص بن عمر بن موسى بن عبيد الله بن معمر القرشى التيمى0 أبو عبد الرحمن البصرى المعروف بالعيشى وبالعائشى وبابن عائشه , لانه من ولد عائشه بنت طلحه بن عبيد الله , قدم بغداد"0
ثم نقل عن محمد بن عبد الله الحضرمى وأبى القاسم البغوى وزكريا بن يحيى الساجى : انه مات سنة ثمان وعشرين ومائتين0

· قلت : لذلك قال الحافظ ابن حجر فى "التقريب" ( 1/538 ) انه من كبار العاشرة0
· قلت قد تبين من بحثنا إن السند سقطت منه ثلاث طبقات رئيسيه وهى: طبقة الصحابه والتابعين وطبقة اتباع التابعين 0 فأقل السقط من السند ثلاثة رواه على التوالى وهذا النوع فى "علم المصطلح" يسمى " المعضل"0حيث قال السخاوى فى " فتح المغيث" ( 1/185 ) : المعضل فى الإصطلاح: هو الساقط من إسناده اثنان فصاعداً مع التوالى"0
· قلت : بهذا التحقيق يتبين أن القصه واهيه , فلا يغتر الداعيه بإيرادها فى هذه الكتب المشهوره بعد أن تبين سقوطها بالسقط المتوالى فى إسنادها0
وليتخذ طالب هذا الفن من هذه القصه مثالا لعلم الحديث التطبيقى للمعضل0

بطلان إحتجاج أبى حامد الغزالى :

لقد إحتج أبو حامد الغزالى بهذه القصه على إباحة الغناء حيث قال فى " الإحياء "( 2/275 ) :
" ووجه جوازه : أن من الألحان ما يثير الفرح والسرور والطرب فكل ما جاز السرور به جاز إثارة السرور فيه ويدل على هذا النقل من إنشاد النساء على السطوح بالدف والألحان عند قدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
طلــع البـدر علينـا ---------- من ثنيات الوداع 
وجب الشكر علينا ---------- مــا دعــا لله داع
* قلت : لقد بينا فى تحقيقنا أن القصه واهيه بالسقط فى الإسناد وفوق ذلك إن أبا حامد الغزالى أورد هذه القصه بزياده لا اصل لها حيث قال :" إنشاد النساء على السطوح بالدف والألحان"0
* قلت: ولقد بين ذلك الإمام الحافظ العراقى " تخريج الأحياء "( 2/275 ) حيث قال " حديث إنشاد النساء عند قدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أخرجه البيهقى فى " دلائل النبوة" معضلا وليس فيه ذكر للدف والألحان"
· قلت :ولقد نقل الشيخ الالبانى رحمه الله تحقيق العراقى مقرا له حيث قال فى " الضعيفه" ( 2/63 ) :
تنبيه: اورد الغزالى هذه القصه بزياده : " الدف والالحان" ولا اصل لها كما أشار لذلك الحافظ العراقى بقوله:" وليس فيه ذكر للدف والألحان "
وقد إغتر بهذه الزياده بعضهم فأورد القصه بها مستدلا على جواز الأناشيد النبويه المعروفه اليوم0
فيقال له " اثبت العرش ثم انقش " على انه لو صحة القصه لما كان فيها حجه على ما ذهبوا إليه 0


شاهد للقصه غير صحيح : 

روى عن انس قال : قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينه فلما دخل المدينه جاءت الأنصار برجالها ونسائها فقالوا إلينا يا رسول الله فقال : " دعوا الناقة فإنها مأموره " فبركت على باب أبى أيوب 0 قال : فخرجت جوار من بنى النجار يضربن الدف وهن يقلن :
نحن جوار بنى النجار -------- يا حبذا محمد من جار فخرج إليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: " أتحبوني" فقالوا: إي والله يا رسول الله قال : " أنا والله أحبكم, أنا والله احبكم, أنا والله احبكم " 0

التخريج :
أخرجه البيهقى فى " الدلائل " ( 2/508 ) قال :أخبرني ابو الحسن : على بن عمر الحافظ قال : حدثنا أبو عبد الله بن محمد بن مخلد الدورى قال : حدثنا محمد بن سليمان بن إسماعيل بن أبى الورد قال : حدثنا ابراهيم بن صرمه قال : حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن اسحاق بن عبد الله بن ابى طلحه عن انس قال 000فذكره0
· قلت : وهذه القصه نقلها الحافظ بن كثير فى " البدايه والنهايه" (3/240) عن البيهقى بهذا الإسناد ثم قال : " هذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه لم يروه أحد من أصحاب السنن"

التحقيق :

· قلت هذه قصه واهيه أيضا موضوعه فى غناء بنات بنى النجار عند قدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينه حيث إن علة هذه القصه : ابراهيم بن صرمه 0 فقد اورده الإمام الذهبى فى " الميزان " (1/38/115 ) حيث قال :" ابراهيم بن صرمه الانصارى عن يحيى بن سعيد الانصارى : ضعفه الدار قطنى وغيره, وقال ابن عدى : عامة حديثه منكر المتن والسند وقال ابن معين : كذاب حبيث " 0
· قلت : فهذه قصه باطله واهيه تزيد الاولى وهنا على وهن0
حديث لا اصل له حول هذه القصه الواهيه قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيتميه فى " مجموع الفتاوى" (18/124 ) : " وما يرونه عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قدم الى المدينه خرجت بنات النجار بالدفوف وهن يقلن :
طلــع البـدر علينـا ---------- من ثنيات الوداع
الى اخر الشعر فقال لهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هزوا غرابيلكم بارك الله فيكم " هذا لا يعرف عنه 0

تنبيه :

1- لايصح ان تتخذ هذه القصه دليلا على انشاد الغناء بالدف والالحان للرجال0
2- لقد بينا فى " مجلة التوحيد " فى سلسلة " تحذير الداعيه من القصص الواهيه " الحلقه (15) عدم صحة حديث : " اعلنوا النكاح واجعلوه فى المساجد واضربوا عليه الدفوف " مع بيان صحة الجزء الاول منه وهو جملة " اعلنوا النكاح" 
3- قال الحافظ فى "الفتح"(9/67) : " واضربوا عليه بالدف " وسنده ضعيف , واستدل بقوله : " واضربوا "على ان ذلك لا يختص بالنساء لكنه ضعيف 0 والاحاديث القويه فيها الاذن فى ذلك للنساء فلا يلتحق بهن الرجال لعموم النهى عن التشبه بهن"
· قلت : لذلك قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله فى " مجموع الفتاوى" (11/565) : رخص النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم للنساء ان يضربن بالدف فى الاعراس والافراح واما الرجال على عهده فلم يكن احد منهم يضرب بدف ولا يصفق بكف بل قد ثبت عنه فى الصحيح انه قال : " التصفيق للنساء والتسبيح للرجال " 0 و" لعن المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال والمتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء" ولما كان الغناء والضرب بالدف والكف من عمل النساء كان السلف يسمون من يفعل ذلك من الرجال مخنثا ويسمون الرجال المغنيين مخانيث وهذا مشهور فى كلامهم 0 ا هـ 
4- بدائل صحيحه : حول قدوم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
بعدان حذرنا الداعيه من القصص الواهيه نذكر البدائل الصحيحه حول قدوم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد بوب الامام البخارى رحمه الله فى " صحيحه" كتاب : مناقب الانصار , بابا رقم (46) : مقدم النبى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم واصحابه المدينه ثم بيان حال اهل المدينه وكيفية استقبالهم للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كما فى الحديث (3925) وكذلك الحديث(3906) وفيه بيان اول من شهد مقدم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وكيف تلقى المسلمون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم بيان شهر دخول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويوم الدخول وكذلك المكان وهذا الحديث الصحيح يصل الى اربعين سطرا مما لاتتحمله المساحه المخصصه بالمجله ونكتفى ببيان موصع الرجوع اليه 0
ومن البدائل الصحيحه حول مقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التى تبين كيفية استقبال المدينه للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم الحديث الذى اخرجه الامام مسلم فى" صحيحه " ( ح3014) باب حديث الهجره , فليتمسك الداعيه بهذه البدائل الصحيحه 0
5- ذكر الامام ابن القيم فى" زاد المعاد" ( 3/10) أن انشاد " طلع البدر علينا " كان عند مرجعه صلى الله عليه وسلم من تبوك ثم قال : " وبعض الرواة يهم فى هذا ويقول : انما كان ذلك عند مقدمه المدينه من مكه وهو وهم ظاهر لان ثنيات الوداع انما هى من ناحية الشام لايراها القادم من مكه الى المدينه ولا يمر بها الا اذا توجه الى الشام "0
6- واورد القصه الحافظ بن حجر فى " الفتح" (7/307) شرح باب " مقدم النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينه" وخرج حديثها قائلا : اخرج ابو سعيد فى " شرف المصطفى" ورويناه فى " فوائد الخلعى" من طريق عبيد الله بن عائشه منقطعا00فذكر القصه, ثم قال: وهو سند معضل ولعل ذلك كان فى قدومه من غزوة تبوك0
7- قلت : فالقصه واهيه بالنسبة لقدومه صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكه ونلاحظ ان الحافظ ابن حجر لم يجزم بقدومه من تبوك فالقصه ايضا بالنسبه لتبوك فى حاجه الى تحقيق ان شاء الله 0


من صفحة " تحذير الداعيه من القصص الواهيه 
اعداد / على حشيش 0 الحلقه الثامنة عشر
""""" قصة غناء بنات النجار""""""""
من مجلة التوحيد العدد الاول السنة الواحدة والثلاثون0
منقول

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

تحقيق مرويّات أدبية : بقلم : د. عبد الله بن سليم الرشيد
"طلع البدر علينا" - مذاكرة تاريخيـة أدبـية 
نشر في مجلة المعرفة - ربيع الأول 1422 ص 102
يشيع في الأدبيات التاريخية ، وسيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أبيات مستفيضة الشهرة مختلف في زمن إنشادها، وهي في الأصل بيتان هما :
طـلع الـبدر علينا من ثنيات الوداع
وجب الشكر علينا ما دعا لله داع
وأكثر من يورد قصة الهجرة المباركة يروي هذين البيتين فقط.
قال ابن حجر في الفتح:" وأخرج أبو سعيد في (شرف المصطفى) ورويناه في (فوائد الخلعي) من طريق عبيد الله بن عائشة منقطعاً :
لما دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة جعل الولائد يقلن :] وأورد البيتين[ وهو سند منقطع ، ولعل ذلك كان في قدومه من غزوة تبوك " .] فتح الباري : 7/307[
فثمة إذاً خلاف في زمن الإنشاد كما ذكر ابن حجر ، وممن ذهب إلى أنها قيلت عند مقدمه صلى الله عليه وسلم مهاجراً إلى المدينة : أبو بكر المعري والبيهقي وابن كثير والنويري والمباركفوري ، والثلاثة الأخيرون نقلوا الخبر دون تحقيق ، إلا أن المباركفوري أشار إلى أن ابن القيّم ذهب إلى أن إنشاد هذا الشعر كان عند مرجعه صلى الله عليه وسلم من تبوك ، ووهم من يقول : إنما كان ذلك عند مقدمه المدينة ، وقال - أي المباركفوري - : لكن ابن القيم لم يأت على هذا التوهيم بدليل يشفي ، وقد رجّح العلامة المنصورفوري أن ذلك كان عند مقدمه المدينة، ومعه دلائل لا يمكن ردّها .ا.هـ ] انظر : الرحيق المختوم ص193، وقد أحال إلى : زاد المعاد3/10، ورحمة للعالمين 1/106[ . 
وقد تبين من كلام ابن القيم أنه يروي أن زمن إنشاد هذا الشعر كان عند مرجعه صلى الله عليه وسلم من تبوك ، أما ابن حجر ، فأورده بصيغة التمريض :" ولعل ذلك كان في قدومه من غزوة تبوك" .
وذهب آخرون - منهم الجاحظ وياقوت وابن منظور - إلى أنها أُنشدت لما دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة يوم الفتح ، ]ينظر : البيان والتبيين 4/57، ونهاية الأرب 4/190، واللسان (ودع)[. 
وأحبّ لفت نظر القارئ إلى أن الرأي الأخير وهو الإنشاد عند فتح مكة لم يذهب إليه _ حسب اطّلاعي _ إلا الأدباء والمنشغلون باللغة ، وهم ليسوا محققين في هذا المقام.
وأبرز من حقّق قصة هذا النشيد _ وهو من مجزوء الرمل _ محمد الصادق عرجون(1321_1400) في كتابه القيم (محمد رسول الله 2/602-611) ،وسوف أنقل بعض كلامه لأهميته:
قال : وهذا النشيد لم نعثر على اسم قائله، ولا وجدناه منسوباً لشاعر صغير أو كبير ، بيد أنه شعر مشهور مُذاع على الألسنة وفي بطون الكتب والدواوين.
ومن غريب أمره أن سيرة ابن إسحاق التي بين أيدي الناس - باختصار وتهذيب عبد الملك بن هشام ، وهي العمدة في أحداث السيرة النبوية ، وما يتصل بها من أشعار صحيحة أومنحولة مما بينه الباحثون ، وفي طليعتهم ابن هشام - لم تورد هذه الأبيات ، لا في استقبال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الهجرة ، ولا في استقباله وهو آيبٌ من غزوة تبوك ، وكلّ قد ذهب إليه طائفة من العلماء الباحثين والمؤلفين في أحداث السيرة النبوية .ا.هـ
وأضيف : ولم يوردها الطبري في تاريخه - وهو من العُمد - ولا خليفة بن خياط ، كما أن جملة من كتب الأدب ودواوينه لم تشر إليها.
ويتعلق ببحث المسألة تحقيق موضع (ثنيات الوداع ) التي اختلط القول فيها ، وهي بحاجة إلى مختص بالبلدانيّات ولا أستبعد أن يكون عاتق البلادي قد أشار إليها، ولكن كتابه ليس في متناول يدي الآن ، فليراجع .
ومما وقفت عليه قول ياقوت :( ثنية الوداع : ثنية مشرفة على المدينة ، يطؤها من يريد مكة ، وقيل : الوداع وادٍ بالمدينة) ]معجم البلدان :2/86[ 
وفي اللسان: (الوداع : واد بمكة، وثنية الوداع منسوبة إليه" ]مادة: ودع[وهذا اختلاف ظاهر ، ويبدو أن ما ورد في اللسان غير محقق ، إلا إذا أخذ اللفظ على أصل وضعه اللغوي :
فالثنية :هي الطريق في الجبل كالنقب ، وقيل : هي العقبة ، وقيل : هي الجبل نفسه ، وكل عقبة مسلوكة هي ثنية . اللسان (ثني) .
وعلى هذا التعريف اللغوي يصح أن تكون الثنية في كل جبل ، سواء كان بمكة أو المدينة أوغيرهما، والإضافة إلى الوداع واردة أيضاً في كل ثنية يُوَدّع المسافرون عندها ، غير أن المعتبر هنا ما أثبته التاريخ وكتب البلدان التي فيها أن ثنية الوداع في المدينة ، أما كونها بمكة فقول توقف عن الأخذ به بعض المعتنين بتاريخ المدينة ]ينظر : آثار المدينة المنورة لعبد القدوس الأنصاري : ص 160]
أرجع إلى كتاب الصادق عرجون الذي نقل عن القسطلاني قوله :"وسميت ثنية الوداع لأنه عليه السلام ودّعه بها بعض المقيمين بالمدينة في بعض أسفاره ، وهي غزوة تبوك …قال الزرقاني : وهذا يعطي أن التسمية – أي تسميتها ثنية الوداع – حادثة" وهو - والكلام لعرجون- أن نشيد : طلع البدر علينا قيل بعد التسمية الحادثه.
وذكر عبد القدوس الأنصاري (1324-1403) أن في المدينة ثنيتيْ وداع ، إحداهما شمال المدينة ، وإحدى الثنيتين هي التي عناها الولائد الأنصاريات في نشيدهن، والدلائل القوية التي ساقها السمهودي تجعلنا نرجح أن الثنية المقصودة هي الثنية الشامية (الشمالية). ا.هـ
ولم يُعلم - كما يقول عرجون - أن أحداً نص على أن ثنيات الوداع خاصة بناحية الشام ، ولا يمنع أن يكـون في كل ناحية ثـنية أو ثنيات وداع عندها يكـون وداع المسافرين وتلقي القادمين.
وإذا جاز هذا فلا مانع قط أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تلقّاه أولاً أهل المدينة وهو قادم من مكة بذلك النشيد ، ثم تلقّوه ثانياً وهو قادم من تبوك . ا.هـ
وأعود إلى النصّ المنشد الذي أسلفت أن أكثر من يرويه يورده هكذا :
طلـع البدر عــلينا من ثنيات الوداع 
وجب الشكـر علينا ما دعـا لله داع 
وبعضهم يزيد بيتاً ثالثاً:
أيها المبعوث فينا جئت بالأمر المطاع
وقد كان هذا النص منطلقاً لاجتهادات وزيادات ، إذ بنى شوقي ضيف – مثلاً - عليه أن نساء المدينة ألّفن ما يشبه الجوقات ، وغنين بالدف والألحان ] انظر : الشعر والغناء في مكة والمدينة :ص 39[ ، وهذا من التهويم الذي لا يدعمه شاهد ، ولا يقوم به دليل ، والذي رواه أبو داود أن الحبشة لعبوا بحرابهم ، وأن ذوات صعدن على السطوح وأنشدن .
وتبارى بعض من كتبوا سيرة النبي كتابة مسهّلة للناشئة ، تباروا في تضمين هذا النشيد ، كعلي أحمد باكثير في مسرحية (الشيماء شادية الإسلام ص69).
بل إن بعضهم زاد هذا البيت :
جئت شرفت المدينة مرحباً يا خير داع
[ ينظر : أحمد التاجي ،قصة النبي الأعظم ص46 ]، ولا أدري هل الزيادة من التاجي أم أنه نقلها من غيره .
وغيّر بعضهم في النص تغييراً كثيراً ، وهو محمد موفق سليمة ، إذ جعله هكذا :
طلع البدر علينا بالهدى من ثنيات البشائر والـوداع
وجب الشكر علينا دائماً مرحباً يا خير ركب خير داع
أيها المبعوث فينا رحمة جئت بالأمر المحبب والمطـاع
ينظر : الهجرة ص16 ، وواضح أنها زيادة سقيمة أثقلت المبنى ولم تفد المعنى ، بل إن بعض الكلمات تنطق ساكنة ليستقيم الوزن ، وحسبك بهذا فساداً .
يقول عبد القدوس الأنصاري :" ومن الطرائف ما ذكره صاحب (مرآة الحرمين ) من أن الخدور أنشدن عند مقدم النبي هذين البيتين:
أشرق البدر علينا واختفت منه البدور
مثل حسنك ما رأينا قط يا وجه السرور"
ثم أشار إلى ركاكتها ، وأنه أوردهما اعتماداً على رواية ملفقة لا أصل لها .
والزيادة في الأخبار ونظم الشعر العاضد لها أمر مستفيض ، وأكاد أجزم أنه لا يصحّ من الأبيات التي هي مدار هذه المذاكرة سوى البيتين الأولين ، وما عداهما فمزيد.
هذا ما تسنّى قوله ، وأحسب أن في الموضوع مجالاً للأخذ والرد ، والله المستعان. 7/2/1422هـ

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وينظر:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70868
http://www.mktaba.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9870

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

دراسة حديثية في حديث طلع البدر علينا 

-------------------------------------------------------

دراسة في حديث ( طلع البدر علينا )
دراسة حديثية للخبر والنشيد
د. أنيس بن أحمد بن طاهر الأندنوسي
عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الحديث بالجامعة الإسلامية

إن الكتابة في تفصيلات السيرة النبوية العطرة الزكية من أعظم ما يتقرب به إلى الله تبارك وتعالى ؛ وذلك لأنه انشغال بسيرة المصطفى والرسول المجتبى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، الذي أمر الله بطاعته ، ونهى عن مخالفته ، فقال تبارك وتعالى :  يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول ( ) ، وقال سبحانه :  فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم ( ) ،
أرسله الله تعالى رحمة للعالمين ، وأسوة للمؤمنين ، وحجة على الخلق أجمعين .
هذا ؛ وإن التحقيق الحديثي النقدي لوقائع السيرة النبوية من ضروريات البحث العلمي الذي يجرد الحقائق مما يشوبها ، ويعطي الصورة الصحيحة لسيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، بعيدًا عن الأساطير والخرافات ، والمنكرات والواهيات ، وهو بناء أصيل ، وتقعيد مؤيد بما يثبت من الدليل لمريدي الشرح والاستنباط والتأويل من العلماء وطلاب العلم وغيرهم من معين السيرة الثر الذي لا ينضب .
إن تمحيص الروايات وروايات السيرة على وجه الخصوص خدمة للسنة ، وخدمة للباحثين ؛ لا سيما غير المتخصصين في الحديث منهم ؛ لأنه يقرب إليهم الدليل الثابت ، مجردًا عن العواطف العواصف العجلة غير المنضبطة ، والأهواء الزائغة الزائفة التي لا تستند إلى دليل ثابت ؛ لتستبين الحجة ، وتتضح المحجة ، ويكون طالب العلم على دراية بما صحت نسبته وإضافته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من سيرته وأخباره ، وعلى معرفة بما لم يثبت من ذلك مما تسوقه بعض كتب المغازي والسير ، كما قال العراقي في ألفيته في السيرة :
وليعلم الطالب أن السيرا
تجمع ما صح وما قد أنكرا( )

ومن أبرز وقائع السيرة النبوية : هجرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من مكة إلى المدينة .
ومن الروايات المشهورة جدًا فيها قصة استقبال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بنشيد :
( طلع البدر علينا ) ؛ فقد اشتهرت وانتشرت بين الناس من غير نظر في الدليل ، ولا تأمل في الثبوت !!
ولذلك رأيت جمع ما يمكن جمعه من كلمات ذكرت فيها ؛ لأبين ثبوتها أو عدم ثبوتها ، لعل في ذلك نفعًا للقارئ الكريم ، حتى يحتاط فيها وفي غيرها ؛ من عدم الجزم بنسبة شيء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حتى يتبين ثبوته ، فعن سلمة بن الأكوع  قال : قال رسول الله  : (( مَنْ يَقُلْ عَلَيَّ مَا لَمْ أَقُلْ فَلْيَتَبَوَّأ مَقْعَدَهُ مِنَ النَّار ))( ) .
نص الحديث :
عن عبيد الله بن محمد ابن عائشة بنت طلحة قال : (( لما قدم عليه السلام المدينة جعل النساء والصبيان يقلن :
طلع البدر علينا
وجب الشكر علينا
من ثنيات الوداع
ما دعا لله داع

سند الحديث :
روى البيهقي الحديث فقال : أخبرنا أبو عمرو الأديب ، قال : أخبرنا أبو بكر الإسماعيلي قال : سمعت أبا خليفة يقول : سمعت ابن عائشة يقول : لما قدم عليه السلام المدينة ... الحديث بمثل اللفظ السابق( ) .
وقال أيضًا : أخبرنا أبو نصر بن قتادة ، أخبرنا أبو عمرو بن مطر ، سمعت أبا خليفة يقول : سمعت ابن عائشة يقول : لما قدم رسول الله  ؛ جعل النساء والصبيان والولائد( ) يقلن :
طلع البدر علينا
وجب الشكر علينا
من ثنيات الوداع
ما دعا لله داع

قال البيهقي : وهذا يذكره علماؤنا عند مقدمه المدينة من مكة ، لا أنه لما قدم المدينة من ثنيات الوداع عند مقدمه من تبوك ، والله أعلم( ) .
تخريج الحديث :
الحديث رواه أبو سعيد النيسابوري في ( شرف المصطفى ) ، والخِلَعي في
( فوائده )( ) ، وأبو بكر المقرئ في ( الشمائل )( ) ، والحلواني أبو علي الخلال نزيل مكة( ) .
وذكره رزين( ) ، والسبكي في ( الحلبيات )( ) ، كلهم من طريق ابن عائشة به نحوه .

قال المحب الطبري رحمه الله تعالى : (( أخرجه الحلواني أبو علي الخلال
- نزيل مكة - وهو ثقة حافظ على شرط الشيخين ))( ) .
واستدرك عليه الزرقاني رحمه الله تعالى فقال : (( الشيخان لم يخرجا لابن عائشة ، فلا يكون على شرطهما ولو صح الإسناد إليه ))( ) .
وقال الحافظ العراقي في شرح الترمذي : (( كلام ابن عائشة معضل لا تقوم به حجة ))( ) .
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى : (( سند منقطع ))( ) .
قلت : إسناده (( معضل )) كما ذكره الحافظ العراقي ؛ سقط منه عدد من الرواة ؛ فابن عائشة هذا اسمه : عبيد الله بن محمد بن حفص بن عمر بن موسى بن عبيد الله بن معمر التيمي ، مات سنة ثمان وعشرين ومائتين .
روى له أبو داود ، والترمذي ، والنسائي( ) .
وهو من ذرية عائشة بنت طلحة( ) ، ولذلك قيل له ( ابن عائشة )( ) .
وهو رحمه الله تعالى ( ثقة ) ، من كبار الطبقة العاشرة ، وأهل هذه الطبقة وصفهم الحافظ ابن حجر بأنهم كبار الآخذين عن تبع الأتباع ، ممن لم يلق التابعين ؛ كأحمد بن حنبل( ) .
فبين ابن عائشة وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله مفاوز .
وقال شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله تعالى : (( ضعيف )) ، وعزاه للخِلَعي برقم المجلدة والورقة ، وللبيهقي أيضًا ، ثم قال : (( عن الفضل بن الحباب قال : سمعت عبد الله( ) بن محمد بن عائشة يقول ... فذكره . وهذا إسناد ضعيف ، رجاله ثقات ، لكنه معضل ؛ سقط من إسناده ثلاثة رواة فأكثر ؛ فابن عائشة هذا من شيوخ أحمد ، وقد أرسله ، وبذلك أعله الحافظ العراقي في تخريج الإحياء ))( ) .
وقال شيخنا أكرم العمري حفظه الله : (( أما تلك الروايات التي تفيد استقباله بنشيد ( طلع البدر علينا من ثنيات الوداع ) فلم ترد بها رواية صحيحة ))( ) .
ومع ضعف سند الحديث ، نجد كثيرًا من الأئمة يذكرونه ولا ينكرونه ؛ منهم : ابن حبان ، وابن عبد البر ، وابن القيم ، وابن كثير ، والسمهودي ، والصالحي ، والمراغي ، وغيرهم( ) .
وقد وقفت على عزو غريب للمراغي رحمه الله تعالى ؛ حيث عزى الحديث لأنس بن مالك  بلفظ : (( صعدت ذوات الخدور على الأجاجير( ) - يعني عند قدوم رسول الله  - يقلن ... فذكر الأبيات والحديث ))( ) .
هذا ما يتعلق بسند الحديث والحكم عليه ، وأما متنه ؛ فقد أنكرت ألفاظ في متنه من وجوه ، ذكرها محمد محمد حسن شراب في كتابه المفيد : ( المعالم الأثيرة )( ) ، وخلاصة ما ذكره ما يلي :
1 - في النشيد رقة وليونة لا تناسب أساليب القول في الزمن المنسوب النشيد إليه ، وربما يكون من أشعار القرن الثالث الهجري .
2 - جاء النشيد على وزن بحر ( الرمل ) ، وكان يغلب على الأناشيد المرتجلة ( الرجز ) .
3 - مما يروى من أبيات النشيد :
جئت شرفت المدينة
مرحبًا يا خير داع

كيف يقول أهل المدينة ( شرفت المدينة ) ، وإنما سميت المدينة بعد مقدم رسول الله  إليها ، واسمها المعروف لديهم ( يثرب ) .
............. منقول.............

----------


## ابو عبد الملك الجهني

احسنت , وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> احسنت , وبارك الله فيك .


 بل أحسنت أنت وبارك الله فيك (ابتسامة)

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t109081/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t58293/

----------

